# Fiat ducato 2.3ltr oil leak



## 127493 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a big oil leak which started after I heard a small bang but didnt notice till I drove home 100 miles. It is booked into garage but was wondering if any one has had the same experience and am wondering what the bang was. Will have to top up with engine oil before I move it to garage next week.


----------

